# Where to buy Bottle opener discs in UK?



## Angell 62 (6 Jun 2016)

My Google-Fu has let me down and I am turning once again to the experts on here. Do any of you guys and gals know where I can buy these bottle opener parts from in the UK???







Thankyou in advance

J


----------



## sunnybob (6 Jun 2016)

closest I can find
http://www.suck.uk.com/products/sphere- ... y=previous


----------



## Angell 62 (6 Jun 2016)

Thankyou Bob but its the pieces I want to make one of my own and maybe for a few friends.

I will keep hunting!

J


----------



## sunnybob (6 Jun 2016)

This one appeals to my simple mind
http://lifehacker.com/5945283/diy-wooden-bottle-opener


----------



## marcros (6 Jun 2016)

i think that you will struggle. the best that you may find is a penn state stockist who could add some to their next order.

Or import yourself.


----------



## mind_the_goat (6 Jun 2016)

With some basic metalwork tools you could make your own. Maybe some inspiration here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q50LGBOYYXQ


----------



## Wuffles (6 Jun 2016)

mind_the_goat":ojlj91tz said:


> With some basic metalwork tools you could make your own. Maybe some inspiration here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q50LGBOYYXQ



I've had an old spanner set aside since Jimmy released this video, still haven't figured out exactly what to cut and where yet :? - was hoping he'd do a talkie version through Core77, just for me, 'cos I am slow.


----------



## Bm101 (6 Jun 2016)

Whats that drill bit thingamibob at 1.35? :shock:


----------



## Wuffles (6 Jun 2016)

Bm101":14g6bcn3 said:


> Whats that drill bit thingamibob at 1.35? :shock:



Die grinder. Like an angle grinder without the angle. Vicious as f*ck they are, especially when poking them into holes and seeing what happens.

Had one wrap itself into my "welding" jacket the other day when I disrespected it briefly.


----------



## Monkey Mark (6 Jun 2016)

Wuffles":1pmn2gcw said:


> Bm101":1pmn2gcw said:
> 
> 
> > Whats that drill bit thingamibob at 1.35? :shock:
> ...


Great bits of kit, especially with good carbide bits (of which i need some). Agreed that they can be vicious.


----------



## Wuffles (6 Jun 2016)

Monkey Mark":224534gt said:


> Wuffles":224534gt said:
> 
> 
> > Bm101":224534gt said:
> ...



And agreed about them being great. Make even my welds acceptable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angell 62 (6 Jun 2016)

When I say "Hi" you say "Jack!!" 

HI!!

lololol 

That metal work video has some good ideas but really want to make a wooden piece. Ill have a look though at a 12 or 16mm Penny Washer and see whether I can make some of my own!

Thanks anyway guys. 

And I am only joking please discuss away!!

J


----------



## Homerjh (7 Jun 2016)

the only one i have found is Rocker, but very pricey at £3.57 each, then postage on top http://www.rockler.com/rockler-inset-bottle-opener

I have used different terminology, and used a few different googling techniques but to no avail for what you want.

going to keep looking now as its annoying me!


----------



## Nelsun (7 Jun 2016)

Only came up with two sources and you've already found the cheaper one. http://www.ptreeusa.com/turning_project ... encils.htm (3rd product down) has them in chrome and gold finishes. But they're in the USA and run you about £5.50 / 6.20 each. Ouch.


----------



## Homerjh (7 Jun 2016)

looking on alibaba and the like only shows companies that will sell marketing type products (ie with a logo on).

i am really surprised to be honest as i expected this sort of thing would be out there, its a low cost item to produce so expected loads of them.


----------



## Wuffles (7 Jun 2016)

How many do you need? If it's a couple, then buy the cheapest, nastiest piece of gift tat from wherever with one of these installed in it and rip it out for your own use, if it's loads you need, buy loads of the cheapest, nastiest piece of gift tat from wherever instead.


----------



## Angell 62 (7 Jun 2016)

Homerjh":2gqx0oke said:


> the only one i have found is Rocker, but very pricey at £3.57 each, then postage on top http://www.rockler.com/rockler-inset-bottle-opener
> 
> I have used different terminology, and used a few different googling techniques but to no avail for what you want.
> 
> going to keep looking now as its annoying me!




Boom that will do nicely!!! Sorry my whimsical bottle openers are now annoying you though hahaha!!

I only wanted 3 or 4 and I got inspiration from a German Woodturner who put me intouch with his stockest but they are German based and their UK site is under construction so may just be patient haha. Really appreciate the hunting around though guys!

J


----------



## Homerjh (7 Jun 2016)

Wuffles":59ux51cn said:


> How many do you need? If it's a couple, then buy the cheapest, nastiest piece of gift tat from wherever with one of these installed in it and rip it out for your own use, if it's loads you need, buy loads of the cheapest, nastiest piece of gift tat from wherever instead.



i was literally about to post that, need a walk to poundland to see what they have in during lunch..


----------



## Homerjh (7 Jun 2016)

give up!

nothing in any pound shops, and googling brought me to a shop but it is in german and appears not to have any english language available and even searching using the text on the images brings nothing back. screw and washer it is then!

http://german.alibaba.com/product-gs/st ... 67931.html


----------



## Wuffles (7 Jun 2016)

Homerjh":gtwi31ob said:


> give up!
> 
> nothing in any pound shops, and googling brought me to a shop but it is in german and appears not to have any english language available and even searching using the text on the images brings nothing back. screw and washer it is then!
> 
> http://german.alibaba.com/product-gs/st ... 67931.html



I saw them in my mind as more "gifty" than "pooundlandy".


----------



## Homerjh (7 Jun 2016)

i dont live in a gifty area, but if you find them cheap then have an excuse why you are buying 20 Phallus shaped bottle openers and 10 sets of boobs... :lol:


----------



## Homerjh (9 Jun 2016)

Found some ! Well think I have from the pics, so ordered some the usa, need to see if they can be dismantled and usable.

They are keyring bottle openers but from one pic the opener part is screwed on, the size seems good and a better price than fromlinked sites.

Will report back when they arrive which could be anytime between 7 days and who knows


----------



## John Brown (10 Jun 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbfPvfWWNxc


----------



## Monkey Mark (10 Jun 2016)

John Brown":3i6m2jiz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbfPvfWWNxc


For some reason I can't stand that guy. Once watched a video of him "testing" an led chip, except there were resistors soldered onto the rear to cause failure. I think he was also putting 230v through a 12v led. Made as a joke i think but would put those who weren't aware off.


----------



## John Brown (10 Jun 2016)

"For some reason I can't stand that guy."
Shame. He speaks very highly of you.


----------



## Homerjh (18 Jul 2016)

righty, they finally turned up, around a month from ordering, but that is china post for you!

first, this is what they are, keyring openers, cost around $14 for 6 including postage so worked out to i think £1.66 each or around £10.







now the screw to hold them is TINY, even the smallest woodscrew i could find was far too large so dont know if you can even get a woodscrew to fit, but thats something to look at later.

the opener when removed is 31mm and the gap in the middle is 21mm at the widest hole point (for the cap to fit into), so a 33mm forstner and a 22mm forstner fits nicely.

the screw head is 3mm and the countersunk seems to be around 1/2mm, so A REALLY SMALL screw would be needed to make a nice fit.

the metal for the opener isnt the best, it is 1mm metal so adequate but without knowing tolerances i doubt it is suitable for long term use (it is only from a keyring anyway so expectations are that it wont be used that much and if it did break it wouldnt be something to cry over!)

so yes, it works, but you would need to find a more suitable screw for it (probably cost more than the keyring to find), and if you were going to sell it i would suspect this may not be that suitable unless it is for low cost items or novelties.

ignore the dire screw size, but you get the idea!






and a link to where i got them from
http://www.dx.com/p/creative-portable-z ... ver-388878


----------



## nev (18 Jul 2016)

I'd contact the shop in the NL and ask for a sensible postage price


----------



## Homerjh (18 Jul 2016)

why did i not see the post on the front page with the URL for the shop?

i may enquire after payday, €20 is a bit steep!


----------



## nev (18 Jul 2016)

Homerjh":2sncp8xv said:


> why did i not see the post on the front page with the URL for the shop?
> 
> i may enquire after payday, €20 is a bit steep!



You're not the only one with selective vision Homer, I didn't even see page 2 of the thread #-o


----------



## Homerjh (18 Jul 2016)

and i wouldn't have spent days trying to find it from china, just would have asked the Netherlands shop and bought one or 2!


----------



## Angell 62 (20 Jul 2016)

i went with the american shop. cost me £35 for 5 with postage so I think I may have had the rough end. I will post up a pick of my openers when I have the design right.


----------



## Angell 62 (21 Jul 2016)

Heres a quick pick of my Walnut Version


----------



## marcros (21 Jul 2016)

Looks good. I see that home of wood are advertising some "small blanks" that look ideal for these. Not sure of price or size.


----------

